# REMOTE CONTROL UNIT 1:1



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone get me pictures of the remote control unit they use on the Switching engines?

I am looking for the one the engineer hangs around his neck on a strap.

I am thinking of building a replica then see if I can kit bash a G scale remote to fit in side.

JJ


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://clients.begincreative.com/me...roduct.jpg


http://www.trainremote.com/novatouch.php


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.controlchief.com/images/lj/ljtop.png


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Here is something to model.
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/sh...?id=238901

This is a remote controlled caboose. It can be connected to most any loco like an MU and used to run the loco. I saw one of these at work in Missoula Montana. No need to have receiver units in the loco. I have never seen anyone model one of these but it could be a battery car and used just like the prototype.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul 
Thanks for the Picture 
That is about what I am looking for. 

JJ


----------

